# Scarlet's Fancy Poodles? Red toy poodle breeder?



## lizabultu

Hello,

I am seeking to buy a red toy poodle. Does anybody have experience with or know somebody who got a dog from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles located in Arroyo Grande in Central California? I am considering getting a red toy poodle from them. 

Any other leads to breeders of red toy poodles in California, preferably Southern?

Thank you.


----------



## zooeysmom

No, but I'd never consider them based on their website. I would drive a few more hours to Gail Zamora in Grass Valley.


----------



## Verve

Quality really falls off a cliff with Toy poodles. And red is a popular color, so it attracts the junky breeders. For those reasons, I would stick with local poodle club referrals and contact the PCA referral person (Mary Olund) referenced in the other thread. 

Without even looking at the website, what you want to see on a website is:

Registered names and evidence that the breeder is doing something with her breeding stock (showing and/or performance).

Proof of testing (OFA links)

Pictures of adults and lists of their accomplishments. Few pictures of puppies, and NO pictures of very young puppies posed and listed for sale. 

A good breeder showcases her overall breeding program on a website, not individual puppies for sale.


----------



## lily cd re

Verve said:


> Quality really falls off a cliff with Toy poodles. And red is a popular color, so it attracts the junky breeders. For those reasons, I would stick with local poodle club referrals and contact the PCA referral person (Mary Olund) referenced in the other thread.
> 
> Without even looking at the website, what you want to see on a website is:
> 
> Registered names and evidence that the breeder is doing something with her breeding stock (showing and/or performance).
> 
> Proof of testing (OFA links)
> 
> Pictures of adults and lists of their accomplishments. Few pictures of puppies, and NO pictures of very young puppies posed and listed for sale.
> 
> *A good breeder showcases her overall breeding program on a website, not individual puppies for sale*.


This is an excellent point and I think a very good screening tool. A website should make the attributes of the program clear rather than listing puppy inventory.


----------



## Mufar42

I think breed clubs and personal references today are the best mode of finding a reputable breeder. I recently found a site where a person is selling poodles and states they have a waiting list, has heath tested, and sometime keeps a pup trains it then for what ever reason sells it. After checking further I found this beeder has not bred any dog before, hence why a waiting list , why say you keep dogs at times and the health testing was not quite clear to me. Puppy prices were off the wall. Mother dog had no AKC registration. Turned out this site was someone who had really a great looking very well trained dog that she thinks is the best ever, more than likely it is, however websites are so mis-leading.So I nixed it off my list. In my searches I've even found sites that use the cutest lil yorkie photos, but I'e seen that same cute dog on different sites. I still look at these sites but I wouldn't buy from one now until I have real recommendations.


----------



## lizabultu

Thank you for all the feedback:adore: 
I will pass on Scarlett's Red Poodles. 
I spoke to Gail Zamora's about her red toy poodles and I liked her and what she shared. What do you think of her breeding program? She has puppies available and I am thinking maybe I should get one from her. I just want a healthy red toy poodle with good temperament. Has anybody had any negative experiences with her dogs? Thanks again!


----------



## lily cd re

Toy poodles are not my type, but I do recall that people have said great things about Gail. I would say you have found the person from whom to get your pup.


----------



## Streetcar

Good choice. Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV in Las Vegas is another good option. Poodle Club of Las Vegas: Las Vegas Poodle Shows and Events – Obedience, Rally, Agility | Pure Bred Poodles, Puppies, Poodle Rescue, AKC Poodles, Reputable Poodle Breeders .


----------



## Click-N-Treat

When I was looking for a poodle, my first stop was to https://www.ofa.org/ Canine Health Information Center. Use the Advanced search option. Type in your breeder's name. Does it come up with information? Or is it empty? When I type my breeder's name, there's all kinds of stuff here. Tests on knees, and hips, and eyes and... That made me feel better about my choice.


----------



## lizabultu

I would like to thank you all who answered the questions in my thread. I got a red toy girl poodle from Gail Zamora. I am so happy with my choice. Gail was full of information. I respect and admire how she treats the dogs she breeds. She was very helpful through the process and I learned so much from her. I have had a puppy for a month now - GiGi. GiGi has a great personality and she is a healthy happy puppy. I am very glad I got her from Gail Zamora. Thank you Gail and thank you all!!


----------



## Streetcar

Congratulations, and welcome, Gigi !!! Great choice, and sure would be nice to see pics of your darling girl!


----------



## lily cd re

Oh yes, pictures for sure! Congratulations.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Congrats! Heard all good things about her pups glad you found her and hope you will post some pics!


----------



## George Stevens

Verve said:


> Quality really falls off a cliff with Toy poodles. And red is a popular color, so it attracts the junky breeders. For those reasons, I would stick with local poodle club referrals and contact the PCA referral person (Mary Olund) referenced in the other thread.
> 
> Without even looking at the website, what you want to see on a website is:
> 
> Registered names and evidence that the breeder is doing something with her breeding stock (showing and/or performance).
> 
> Proof of testing (OFA links)
> 
> Pictures of adults and lists of their accomplishments. Few pictures of puppies, and NO pictures of very young puppies posed and listed for sale.
> 
> A good breeder showcases her overall breeding program on a website, not individual puppies for sale.


I bought a tiny beautiful red puppy from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles in late March. She died 5 months later. I want to make sure this never happens to anyone else.


----------



## CMP

lizabultu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am seeking to buy a red toy poodle. Does anybody have experience with or know somebody who got a dog from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles located in Arroyo Grande in Central California? I am considering getting a red toy poodle from them.
> 
> Any other leads to breeders of red toy poodles in California, preferably Southern?
> 
> Thank you.


NO GO TO SCARLETT'S FANCY POODLES! She sold my friend a little one with a neurological disorder. Little poodle died within a few months. Such a sad story!!!


----------



## George Stevens

lizabultu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am seeking to buy a red toy poodle. Does anybody have experience with or know somebody who got a dog from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles located in Arroyo Grande in Central California? I am considering getting a red toy poodle from them.
> 
> Any other leads to breeders of red toy poodles in California, preferably Southern?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## George Stevens

lizabultu said:


> Thank you for all the feedback:adore:
> I will pass on Scarlett's Red Poodles.
> I spoke to Gail Zamora's about her red toy poodles and I liked her and what she shared. What do you think of her breeding program? She has puppies available and I am thinking maybe I should get one from her. I just want a healthy red toy poodle with good temperament. Has anybody had any negative experiences with her dogs? Thanks again!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Dear George,

First I want to say hello and welcome to PF. I'm so sorry to hear of your very sad experience, so sorry for your loss, and so sorry for your little girl.

This is a hard, hard lesson to learn and harder still to know it comes at the expense of an innocent life.

I can only say that if someone comes to PF to inquire about a breeder I and others will do our best to inform them of what to look for in a breeder, and to hopefully help them select a breeder who will do all the things necessary to give the pups they send on to new families the very best chance at a long, happy life together.

I hope someday that we'll see a post from you with happier news. If you ever decide to look for another poodle, we're here to help if we can.


----------



## George Stevens

Resolved 🙏


----------



## George Stevens

lizabultu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am seeking to buy a red toy poodle. Does anybody have experience with or know somebody who got a dog from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles located in Arroyo Grande in Central California? I am considering getting a red toy poodle from them.
> 
> Any other leads to breeders of red toy poodles in California, preferably Southern?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Vita

George, you left comments on three different older threads today and you are clearly upset. I moved the threads from Poodle Talk to Poodle Breeding. You made your point, so no need to continue or start other threads. Here's what I gather your complaint is:



George Stevens said:


> ...I found a place called Scarlets Fancy Poodles in Arroyo Grande. *She sold to me with an open soft spot. She promised it will close up* and acted like I was crazy and had anxiety problems to be so concerned. My veterinarian of 30 years was extremely concerned. My puppy died within months...





George Stevens said:


> ... I bought an expensive tiny toy from her. *She had an open fontanelle. *[The breeder]* told me it was absolutely normal and it would close up*. As a matter of fact, she commented on my having anxiety issues. *My veterinarian told me it was a serious problem* and he would not have spent that kind of money on a 2.7 pound poodle who's soft spot was still open. Again, the owner of Scarlets Fancy Poodles was defensive and blaming and told me that happens often. My baby girl died within months. She started sneezing and couldn't stop, the pressure became too much for her brain and she seized. She died before we could get to the car to go to ER...


Your state has something called the *California Lemon Law for Dogs*. 

*If what you say is accurate*, and you have documentation from the vet, receipts, and emails, and the situation are applicable in terms of the law, you may have legal recourse through a small claims court. Please google for additional information on that state law.


----------



## George Stevens

I apologize. I didn't mean to break any rules. I am upset. Thank you for this information. Again, I'm sorry I overstated.


----------



## cowpony

It is so very hard to lose someone or something you love too early, especially a puppy that should have had many happy years ahead of it. There are some good links on this site about evaluating breeders. I think protecting oneself is as much a matter of knowing what to look for as knowing whom to avoid. Health testing of the parents, well written health guarantees, avoiding extreme sizes, keeping the business small enough to allow all the dogs to get adequate socialization...all are things ones should look for in a good breeder.


----------



## Vita

George, you're fine, no apology needed. What you described was heartbreaking and traumatic.

The one positive thing so far is you gave this puppy a great deal of love and care, _and made her short life count_.

I won't speculate on that breeder, but in other situations where puppies have a soft spot on the skull from not closing by a certain age, they are euthanized. These pups never have a chance to have it's own human. Yours did, it had _you_.

I hope you stay around. The odds are good you can find another poodle puppy to love. The one you lost is not replaceable, but there is a puppy somewhere, possibly not yet born yet, who is also destined to be loved by you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

George, this all sounds so traumatic. I'm sorry.  Thank you for sharing your experience with us.

We'll be here to cheer you on whenever you're ready to open your heart to another poodle.


----------



## atankka

George Stevens said:


> I bought a tiny beautiful red puppy from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles in late March. She died 5 months later. I want to make sure this never happens to anyone else.


I am so sorry  if I can ask, what were the complications? I recently bought a mini from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hi,

In case George doesn't respond, his posts state that the puppy was born with an open fontanelle. The breeder assured him that it would close. It didn't, the puppy had a seizure and died.

What happened with George's puppy is a terrible tragedy but I don't think it's something that can be tested for, unlike many other conditions all dogs are susceptible to.

All dogs, purebred and crossbred, may have inherited health conditions. There is testing that many breeders do to help ensure that healthier dogs are bred and will produce healthier pups.

If you would like to read George's other posts about this subject, click on his avatar photo and then select Replies to get a list of his posts.

Miniature poodles are generally healthy. I've had miniatures since 1963. Health issues developed but not til later in life, which is to be expected.

I hope you and your pup have a long healthy life together. What matters is that you have each other.


----------



## Jen the PoodleLady

Hi all! I realize this is an old string but thank you to everyone who has posted. I came across Scarlet’s Fancy Poodles and did not have a good feeling after digging through the website, not seeing the breeding dogs, and not receiving a response to some pointed questions. Thank you all for confirming my instinct regarding this breeder. The stories provided are as sad as can be. Hoping you’ve each tried again and found a wonderful poodle to enrich your lives for many years to come!


----------



## kennedy

George Stevens said:


> I bought a tiny beautiful red puppy from Scarlet's Fancy Poodles in late March. She died 5 months later. I want to make sure this never happens to anyone else.


----------



## kennedy

My Red Rudy died 1 week ago because of kidney failure. He was 8 yrs old. An ultrasound discovered he had smaller 
kidneys than normal. His hypothyroidism started at age 4. I flew down to Scarlet's Fancy Poodles in Calif to pick up my
puppy and the breeder sent me home with a puppy that had giardia. She refused to help with my vet bill. Rudy died too
soon and I miss him dearly.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'm very sad to hear that you've lost your beloved companion. Your Rudy knows how much you love him.


----------



## Newport

I’m so sorry for your loss. I hope you’ll stay a while with us. We would be happy to hear all your Rudy stories.


----------



## gm21

After reading the website and talking to Linda I was so excited to pick up the dog I purchased. I visited the property in Arroyo Grande. When you first enter the property there are 5 cages in the front that are about 10 by 15 feet and each had 10 adult dogs. The dogs were matted and dirty. There were also large cages in the back so make sure you ask to get a tour of the property! I asked to go to the bathroom and inside there were cages on top of each other (10 cages by 3 cages high). Many were rusted. A poor mama was in a middle one with her babies. She looked so sad. On the board in the main room Linda had a count of how many dogs she sold. Over 50 in 3 months! As much as I wanted the cute dog I decided I could not support a puppy mill so did not go forward with the purchase.


----------



## Skylar

gm21 said:


> As much as I wanted the cute dog I decided I could not support a puppy mill so did not go forward with the purchase.


Very wise on so many levels. So sad to see or read about such horrible, cruel conditions. But better not to support them with a purchase.


----------



## gm21

Skylar said:


> Very wise on so many levels. So sad to see or read about such horrible, cruel conditions. But better not to support them with a purchase.


Frankly I was shocked because the website even tells you they are ethical and on Facebook it seems like she is an ethical breeder. Then I go to her home and she has so many more litters there than on her website. It probably happened slowly. She was most likely a good breeder at first and then she started seeing the dollar signs and the business organically started to scale. Dogs (and especially poodles with their coat) are a lot of work and I am not sure such a business can scale ethically.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

That is sick! Thank you, gm21 for sharing your first-hand experience! 

On a happier note, I am delighted that my recommendation of Gail Zamora led the OP to get a poodle she loves from her


----------



## Johanna

gm21 said:


> After reading the website and talking to Linda I was so excited to pick up the dog I purchased. I visited the property in Arroyo Grande. When you first enter the property there are 5 cages in the front that are about 10 by 15 feet and each had 10 adult dogs. The dogs were matted and dirty. There were also large cages in the back so make sure you ask to get a tour of the property! I asked to go to the bathroom and inside there were cages on top of each other (10 cages by 3 cages high). Many were rusted. A poor mama was in a middle one with her babies. She looked so sad. On the board in the main room Linda had a count of how many dogs she sold. Over 50 in 3 months! As much as I wanted the cute dog I decided I could not support a puppy mill so did not go forward with the purchase.


I hope you reported her to the SPCA. I don't know if your state/county has laws protecting animals from such abuse, but if they do it is important to report such terrible conditions. I looked at her Facebook page and wondered why none of the dogs had their faces or feet clipped. More importantly, there was no mention of testing for heritable diseases.


----------

